# On the road to getting a pump



## ch1ps (May 15, 2013)

My consultant ok'd me for a pump today.  I will be getting a Medtronic (if funding accepted, will know if this goes ahead in about 6 weeks).

I'm excited 

Edit to say: Also got my T1 diagnosis today too!


----------



## AJLang (May 15, 2013)

That's brilliant news about the pump. I'm really pleased for you


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2013)

Terrific news!  How come you have only got your T1 diagnosis today?


----------



## ch1ps (May 15, 2013)

Thanks 

On the T1 thing they did a GAD? test a few months back as my original 2010 diagnosis was T2.  GP was convinced I was a T2 but I asked for a consultant last year and she changed my diagnosis officially today.


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2013)

ch1ps said:


> Thanks
> 
> On the T1 thing they did a GAD? test a few months back as my original 2010 diagnosis was T2.  GP was convinced I was a T2 but I asked for a consultant last year and she changed my diagnosis officially today.



That's good to hear that you've finally got a correct diagnosis, shame it took so long!


----------



## bev (May 15, 2013)

Hi ch1ps,

Great news! You know where to come when you start on it - Alex (15) uses the Medtronic VEO so any questions just ask.Bev


----------



## HOBIE (May 15, 2013)

Hi ch1ps, Good at getting go ahead on pump. & your meds should make you feel better


----------



## ch1ps (May 16, 2013)

bev said:


> Hi ch1ps,
> 
> Great news! You know where to come when you start on it - Alex (15) uses the Medtronic VEO so any questions just ask.Bev



Thanks Bev


----------



## Pattidevans (May 24, 2013)

Great news about both the diagnosis and the pump!

It took me 8 and a half years to get a correct diagnosis and it made SUCH a difference to the support and education I got.  Plus I am also now getting a pump.  So I know how excited you must feel.


----------



## ch1ps (May 24, 2013)

I will keep you posted as waiting for the funding to be approved.

I know it will take some getting used to at first, but yes I am very much looking forward to this.


----------



## ch1ps (Jul 9, 2013)

*Update*

DSN emailed today asking if I wanted a particular colour of Medtronic.  Went for pink (shamelessly girly I know).

Pump nurse been off for a while, due back next week, but have been provisionally booked in with the Medtronic rep for 1st August.  Could be sooner depending on pump nurse's availability.


----------



## Redkite (Jul 9, 2013)

Ooh how exciting!  I didn't know they came in pink


----------



## ch1ps (Jul 9, 2013)

There are a few colours, was going to get silver, didn't think I would be allowed to choose.  It's going to come round quick now


----------



## AJLang (Jul 9, 2013)

A pink pump wow - so much funkier than the black one that I've got.  You will love being on a pump


----------



## Riri (Jul 9, 2013)

Brilliant news for you. I use a Medtronic pump so as others have said, any problems or questions please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## ch1ps (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks Riri


----------



## ch1ps (Jul 18, 2013)

Start date confirmed as 1st August.  Going straight on to insulin


----------



## Northerner (Jul 18, 2013)

ch1ps said:


> Start date confirmed as 1st August.  Going straight on to insulin



Brilliant news! You'll be fine!


----------



## ch1ps (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm very excited Northerner


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 20, 2013)

All positive stuff !!


----------

